# Life regrets



## rubiksolved (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey guys, 

  In the course of my life so far I’ve come across plenty of people with regrets they’ve had in their own lives. And seeing how life is so incredibly short… I just kind of wanted to see what everyone else’s regrets are. 

  Career-life objectives?
  Relationships?
  Family?

  It would be pretty cool to learn from each other’s *mistakes* or to see what we would do differently at your age. So I guess when you post… it’ll be cool if you posted your age along with your posting.

  I know a lot of people out there also try to live without regrets... and even if you do, it'd be helpful to see something you'd change.. rather than regret. 

  Here’s mine:
  I regret not spending enough time to keep in touch and to foster relationships with the significant people in my life. I feel like I’ve been too distracted with the other aspects of life (work and school primarily) that I just kinda lost touch with people I would rather not have lost touch with… I know its not too late.. but I feel like some relationships have deteriorated too much for full repair..
  Age:22


----------



## sichuan dingdong (Sep 6, 2008)

*hello and welcome to DC*

your post might not see a lot of response just because it is so darn depressing. i know where you are coming from and will share one example anyway. one of my best friends from way back in highschool had sort of fallen off the map in our friend group. he was great with music and had moved to s.c. . he was bartending there and had a slot djing for the college radio station. years went by and we did not speak much. he had his own thing going on an so did the rest of us. on the few times he came back into town it was like i had just seen him yesterday. he would bring a new girlfriend and all of us would hit the town. i thought it was cool that no matter how much time passed we could all just meet up and go right back to how it was in the day. then i got the phone call. he was gone. medical complications had taken his life while he was alone at home. he always had roommates before but he had gotten his own place and was moving forward in his life. our core friend base had not talked with him in months. we all rushed to his memorial in s.c. and reunited with his parents and other members of his family. now we all keep better track of each other and value the times we have together in a more profound way. wish i had called or emailed him more often. hope this isn't a big bummer for those who post here but i did feel better having put that out there.
SD

age 34


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 6, 2008)

Would have been nice to have a direction to move in, other than toward the 
parties, in college......
age:47

Life rushes on whether you come along for the ride or not.


----------



## smoke king (Sep 6, 2008)

Welcome to DC rubiksolved-wow-that is deep!!

We all have regrets-I think that the trap we fall into is dwelling on them. The "if only I woulda" mentality does more damage than the thing we regret!!

I could list hundreds of things I "regret", but the truth of the matter is that only a handful of them _really_ matter, and to be honest, I feel that all the things I've ever done, good, bad, right, wrong etc, have made me into the person I am today-and I'm pretty happy with who I am. So I don't leave myself a lot of room for regrets. I don't have a lot of money, but I am rich beyond description. I have my health, a roof over my head and a family who loves me..and whom I love as well. 

But anyway, I'm getting off the track. Regrets? Well give me a second..

My Kids-looking back, I wish I'd "been there" for them more when they were children. Not that I neglected them, far from it. But working full time all day, and then moonlighting 4-5 nights a week in various bands didn't leave a lot of time to flex my "Ward Cleaver" persona

Education-Why is it that some of us (me) don't realize the value of a college education until we're too strapped with responsibilities to go??

Family-Now that my folks have passed on, I look back and I see that I never really spent the time with them that I should have. By the time they became ill, the chance at any "quality time" with them had long passed. And now, I can't help but think that my kids will likely do the same to me. Not in a mean malicious way-its just the way life is. Like you said, work and school........

By the way, I'm 49.My wife and I have 5 kids and 11 grandkids. I have to chuckle a bit (no offense) when I read your age-22? You are right when you say that life is fleeting-and at your age I don't think you know how right you really are....but at 22 you can still fix anything. Relationships that have deteriorated, no matter how far, can still be salvaged-if they are worth salvaging-especially, but not exclusively, family.

So then, regrets?-I think ol' blue eyes said it best "regrets-I've had a few, but then again, too few too mention"  That pretty much sums it up for me.

Great Thread, great question, (IMHO) rubiksolved. And again, welcome to DC!!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 6, 2008)

Fortunately things have turned out good in my life, and I am headed in a positive direction.  If I were to regret anything it would be listening to my idiot boyfriend and running away from home at age 14.  Not just that, but that in trying to please the idiot I said that I did it because of my dad.  My dad and I have a good relationship now, but we had a very strained relationship for a few years. I cringed every time a story about runaways came on TV, and I was never able to tell him that I didn't do that because of him.  

So knowing the heartache and regrets that it caused, my advice for young people is to not let your friends talk you into anything you could regret later.  Don't just think of the here-and-now.  Take time to think things through, and only do something if it is what _*you*_ really want.  

Barbara


----------



## B'sgirl (Sep 6, 2008)

I wish I would have paid more attention in history class. I find it quite fascinating now.
age 27


----------



## pdswife (Sep 6, 2008)

I wish I'd spent more time with my grandmother and I wish I'd stood up to my grandfather when he treated her badly.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 6, 2008)

I regret clicking on this thread, but I also know it is not too late to hit the back arrow.....


I regret losing some relationships
And I regret having some relationships


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 6, 2008)

age:28

I try it live my life with out regrets and im happy to say i only got 3 really and they really done matter becuase I am happy where I am.

7th Grade:  Did 1 day of football try outs and was scared of all the running so i quit

21st birthday:  Not asking the waitress for her number:  she had a killer back side but I was throwing back beers and by the time i got up the corage she didnt come back (she left after she brought our food,)

I cant remember the third becuase its early in the morning but as you can see that they are just things that are minor and trvial but the important part whcih I learned from is to not be scared or hold back from something you want to do.


----------



## Angie (Sep 6, 2008)

I regret my past drug abuse and what it has done to me and all of my family and friends.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 6, 2008)

regrets, i've had a few; but then again, too few to mention. i did what I had to do, and saw it through without exemption.

i planned each charted course; each careful step along the byway.
but more, much more than this, i did it my way.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 6, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> ...So knowing the heartache and regrets that it caused, my advice for young people is to not let your friends talk you into anything you could regret later. Don't just think of the here-and-now. Take time to think things through, and only do something if it is what _*you*_ really want.
> 
> Barbara


Something has been weighing on my mind, and I feel I need to add a P.S. to my advice.  My advice here is for parents of girls.  I'm sure this is important for parents of boys as well, but it is critical for parents of girls.

Age 14 (and thereabouts) is a critical age for girls.  That is the age my mom was when she thought about marrying some dorky kid because she wanted to be loved.  That is the age I did I what I wrote about.  Girls that age need to feel loved, and they will do whatever they can to get that.  The thing is, it really has nothing to do with love so much as feeling _needed and wanted_.  My parents loved me, and I knew it, but we were not a really close "I love you" and touchy feely kind of family (I was very huggy and lovey with my daughter).  We also (and this is the _biggest_ thing) didn't talk much about feelings (we did get better about that when I was grown).  

So parents, please keep the lines of communication open between you and your kids.  It is CRITICAL.  It really is.  And an "I love you" and a hug go a long way (even when they start acting like they are too old--just don't do it in front of their friends!).

Barbara


----------



## middie (Sep 6, 2008)

I regret ever dating Brian Wilk


----------



## Chico Buller (Sep 6, 2008)

The things I regret are the crossroads in a life lesson where I *did not* participate.

My parents had a problem. While I have no proof here other than how events progressed, I believe my Mother to have been bipolar (as am I) who developed a severe drinking problem. My Father was an enabler.

Now this may come as a surprise to you, but I was a recalcitrant and obstreperous child. I take after my maternal Grandfather, which is why my Mom was at wits end. (Granddad died just shy of 90 years old, sitting up in bed, eating a dish of ice cream drown in whiskey and chewing out my aunt Margie.)

However, my younger brother got trapped at home when I told my parents to "kiss my tail-light" and I wandered off. I never really left home in the traditional sense. I just got on my Harley and went to Madison on the weekends, and then simply stopped coming back. I wasted four years of my life in college. I should have gone to a trade school, I'm happier now as a knife sharpener.

For all of my bravado in that era, I should have urged my Father to get Mom into detox and rehab. I should have defended my little brother (now a college dean with a Maalox habit) and the moment I turned eighteen I should have enrolled in a trade school making custom cowboy boots.

But, my Dad was wealthy and he could cover up the messes, I was mobile and uncaring, and I didn't realize I was part of a dysfunctional family whether I was there or sunning myself in Sturgis.

Even missing, my Dad and Mom were so cloying and controlling that every meeting was considered an opportunity to rag on the objection du jour, until they drove my wife out of her own home in tears. If I was ever the traditional biker in thought, word and deed, it was *that night* when my feelings finally flamed from my mouth. It was thirty years overdue.

After that, we didn't see much of each other until the end. I saw Dad one more time until he died in his sleep. Other than at his side then, I did not see mother *ever again*. She died a few years ago of Alzheimers in a nursing home. And while not the award winning family, it crushed my brother, the true victim.

As is my custom, I made sure that every unkindness bestowed fom my parents was met with failure. They never won any battle over my clothes, my hair, my bikes, my wife, my choice of careers or my family involvement. Failure every time, as I promised.

I made sure that I took part of my inheritance and used it to purchase a new motorcycle. I did that for me.


----------



## linguini (Sep 6, 2008)

middie said:


> I regret ever dating Brian Wilk



Who is Brian Wilk?


----------



## buckytom (Sep 6, 2008)

he came up with this fantastic site where people could enter informatuion which would be available online as a type on encyclopedia. 

but, with his heart broken from a lost love, he sold the idea to another guy who changed the name. wilkipedia just didn't sound right...


----------



## pacanis (Sep 6, 2008)

You're on a tear today BT, lol


----------



## pdswife (Sep 6, 2008)

Leave it to Bucky to make my day better!  Thanks Bucky!!!!


----------



## linguini (Sep 6, 2008)

I regret not cashing in on the internet sooner.  I would be a millionaire by now!  I should have been building websites a long time ago.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 6, 2008)

My regrets are summed up into ages:  13 thru 17 and 20 thru 26.  Yup, would like to redo those years.  I was prety bummed 2-3 years ago before I got back into racing.  Thinking I was too old, I found that alot of guys/gals my age are racing too.  

30 is the new 20.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow, if I start, I may never finish!!

My main regret would be that I didn't spend more time with my mom!!


----------



## middie (Sep 6, 2008)

linguini said:


> Who is Brian Wilk?


 
An ex who was nothing but trouble and heartache.

Bt, you're such I dork


----------



## Katie H (Sep 6, 2008)

Funny this thread should come along at this time.  I've been thinking a lot about my past and regrets, if any.

As a child my family was about as dysfunctional as it gets and, at age 8, I was trust into the role of caregiver/caretaker of my 4 younger siblings.  THAT I don't regret because I was able to keep them from falling off the deep end.  Actually, at the death of our father, I became the legal guardian of my two youngest siblings, my sisters.

My first marriage was less than ideal, but the silver lining was that I have three wonderful children.

Now, as far as regrets...well, the obvious.  I regret that I won't be spending the rest of my life with Buck.  He loved me deeply and made sure that I knew it for 32 years.  He treated me better than anyone has ever treated me.  I was truly blessed.

Only one other regret and that is that Buck and I never had a child/children  together.  It was never possible, but I would like to have some "part" of him alive today.  Although, I love his two sons as much as if I'd given birth to them, so there's comfort in that.

Buck's oldest son looks and acts just like him.  Same body build, same blue eyes, same intelligence, same sense of humor, same strength.

Over the years I've believed in two things:

- Everything happens for a reason
- No experience is bad, unless you learn _nothing_ from it

Thanks for the thread, rubiks.


----------



## love2"Q" (Sep 6, 2008)

Katie E said:


> - No experience is bad, unless you learn _nothing_ from it




i like that ...


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 7, 2008)

DH and I were talking about this the other day..... 
We shoulda worked out butts off and MADE lots of money from age 18-25 instead of spending it.. before we had kids. 
Then we wouldn't be trying to get ourselves out of the stupid hole we dug back then right NOW!!! 
DUH. 
Jeeks I hope 30 is the new 20..... I just may be ok by 40 if I get an extra 10 years!


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 7, 2008)

no regrets, but if I think of one, it's not too late to fix it or do it now if it is something I missed. There is too much living to do to fill it with regrets.  SO, go live life!


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 7, 2008)

*I regret ever having started smoking.  I started when I was 11 and smoked for 35 years.  My biggest regret and guilt trip is having smoked around my kids.  What was I thinking? I see this now and it makes me want to say something to the parent.  No one told us anything about not smoking around kids, second-hand smoke or smoking during pregnancy.  I never thought about the fact that my kids were breathing smoke.  I haven't suffered any bad effects and quit cold turkey (best thing I ever did for myself but later than I should have.)   *
*My daughter had migraines til a couple of years ago and my son has allergies.  Both are in their mid 40's and I always wonder if my smoking had something to do with it.   I will always feel regret and guilt.  No one in my family ever smoked, not my husband or my kids.   I'm so glad I quit but still..........*


----------



## babetoo (Sep 7, 2008)

i don't have a long list of regrets. life is to short for coulda shounda.

did the best as i could when decisions were made.

babe


----------



## Constance (Sep 7, 2008)

I have waited a long time to answer this thread, as I am 61 years old, been married 3 times, and have more regrets than you can imagine.

Thing being, it's no good to dwell on the past. Instead, think of how you can do better in the future. 

We were all put here for a purpose. It's never too late.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 7, 2008)

Constance said:


> I have waited a long time to answer this thread, as I am 61 years old, been married 3 times, and have more regrets than you can imagine.
> 
> Thing being, it's no good to dwell on the past. Instead, think of how you can do better in the future.
> 
> We were all put here for a purpose. It's never too late.


Amen.  I believe the only time regrets should be aired is if they can help others to learn from your mistakes, or help you not to repeat them.  I learned a long time ago not to play the "what if" game.  Besides, it goes both ways.  

Barbara


----------



## rubiksolved (Sep 7, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> My regrets are summed up into ages:  13 thru 17 and 20 thru 26.  Yup, would like to redo those years.  I was prety bummed 2-3 years ago before I got back into racing.  Thinking I was too old, I found that alot of guys/gals my age are racing too.
> 
> 30 is the new 20.




if you dont mind me asking... why wouid you redo those years?


----------



## rubiksolved (Sep 7, 2008)

Constance said:


> I have waited a long time to answer this thread, as I am 61 years old, been married 3 times, and have more regrets than you can imagine.
> 
> Thing being, it's no good to dwell on the past. Instead, think of how you can do better in the future.
> 
> We were all put here for a purpose. It's never too late.



sorry for the double post.. : x
you seem to have a lot of wisdom you can share with everyone else.. : x 
any words of advice to those younger than you?


----------



## smoke king (Sep 7, 2008)

Constance said:


> I have waited a long time to answer this thread, as I am 61 years old, been married 3 times, and have more regrets than you can imagine.
> 
> Thing being, it's no good to dwell on the past. Instead, think of how you can do better in the future.
> 
> We were all put here for a purpose. It's never too late.




True That.

I'd like to nominate Constance for the Nobel prize. Her response was spot-on perfect.


----------



## Dove (Sep 8, 2008)

*It would take all night to list my regrets..I think after you loose a loved one (in my case it was two loved ones ) you think back and think " why did I do that or why didn't I do that etc. Do you understand what I am saying??  Tell others how much they mean to you, think before you act...to quote Paul " Put your mind in gear before you put your mouth in motion" I ended up with my foot in my mouth many times....*


----------



## *amy* (Sep 8, 2008)

Dove said:


> *It would take all night to list my regrets..I think after you loose a loved one (in my case it was two loved ones ) you think back and think " why did I do that or why didn't I do that etc. Do you understand what I am saying?? Tell others how much they mean to you, think before you act...to quote Paul " Put your mind in gear before you put your mouth in motion" I ended up with my foot in my mouth many times....*


 
I do know what you mean, Dove. All of my family is gone. Give yourself some time. I made peace with things I had no control over, or could not change, and knew that they knew how I felt about them, & vice versa.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 8, 2008)

smoke king said:


> True That.
> 
> I'd like to nominate Constance for the Nobel prize. Her response was spot-on perfect.


I second your nomination, smoke king. Constance has shared a lot of wisdom here at DC and she's always right on the mark. Thanks Connie.


----------



## Chico Buller (Sep 8, 2008)

After reading all of the comments here, I'm faced with one question.  If we could turn back time, would we change our behavior?  For example, a soldier might regret his actions, but those actions secured the survival for himself and buddies.

There is no question here, I have regrets.  But like a baptism of fire, they galvanized the person I am.

When I sit home some nights, lovely wife, nice warm home, most of my bones unbroken, secure in retirement, treasured bichon in my lap, long list of enemies shuddering at the sound of every V-twin and at the top of my craft, I realize that this condition came only from pain.

Going back in time and snuffing but one butterfly may have taken away that entire happy ending.

Yes, I have regrets, but that was the cost of admission.


----------



## Constance (Sep 8, 2008)

rubiksolved said:


> sorry for the double post.. : x
> you seem to have a lot of wisdom you can share with everyone else.. : x
> any words of advice to those younger than you?



Yes, I do.

1. Think before you act. Imagine the worst possible consequences of what you're about to do, and ask yourself if you are willing to pay the price. This isn't being paranoid, it's just being sensible.

2. Remember that one thoughtless act can alter the course of your life.

3. Everything you do affects those who love you, so that one thoughtless act can also cause them pain and 

suffering through no fault of their own.

4. With a few exceptions, everyone has something good about them. Look for the good and overlook the bad as best you can. After all, you're not perfect either.

5. Instead of criticizing others, walk a mile in their shoes. 

6. Learn to forgive. Mean feelings will eat you up inside.

7. If you see someone in need, help him if you can. It could just as easily be you in his place. 

8. You've heard that you should live each day as if it were your last, because for all you know it might be. The same goes for your loved ones...take time for them, hug them and express your feelings. They might not be here tomorrow.

9. Learn from your mistakes.  It's never too late to change your life.

10. Believe in yourself. You can work miracles.

And most important...learn to laugh at yourself!


----------



## sattie (Sep 8, 2008)

I think you will always have them, and as Smoke King mentioned, the key is not to let them take over your life.

I had a bout with this when my mom passed away and I went through several years of regrets/pains/heartache.  I did not realize how much damage I was causing myself.

But my main regret is not following my dreams for my career.  When I was younger, I wanted to be a free lance artist illustrating album covers and books.  Now I want to get into wild life rehab.... guess it is NEVER to late!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 8, 2008)

Looking back there are at least 10 years in my life I would rather consider NOT existed, would like to eradicate from my memory.  I wish those periods could have been credited back into my "account".  (sorry I can't go into details... it could well turn into a very boring, not particularly pleasant saga...)


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 8, 2008)

Instead of regreting things I wish my kids would not do the same mistakes I did, and have even better life than mine.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 8, 2008)

I have told everyone my regrets already.  Everyone tired of hearing them.  If I think about them only makes them seem like happened yesterday.  Watched 60 minutes last night with Alec Baldwin.  Can't believe how I could relate to his rage about indifference.  Don't know if he was at fault but the feeling is the same. Always seems the kids are the ones who get the brunt of everything.  You want to nail someone to the cross for the treatment they give you but seems when they cause it only makes you want to tear your hair out.  

I apologize for all the times I made all of you live my marriage over and over and over and over again.  I am sure most of you just bypass my messages by now.  But thanks for all the understanding you give.


----------



## Chico Buller (Sep 8, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> even better life than mine.


 
This is where I question that part of the debate.

My Father was quite wealthy. He shook my hand when I left.  He financed my brother's education at Notre Dame, where he graduated Salutatorian. I put myself through college working on a loading dock.

Now, that might sound bitter, but it's not. *It was the perfect thing*.

If you've seen a biker flying colors, you know me. If you've watched the TV show "Frasier" and know Niles Crane, you know my brother.

I told my Dad the best thing he ever did for me was "nothing."

I have lived free my whole life. The things I own (save the inheritance money which after tithe was mostly given away) are mine free and clear.

Because of my lifestyle and weight lifting, I survived a car wreck which broke my neck in five places--breaking C-2 in half. Structurally, I broke more pieces than Christopher Reeve.

My Mother was instrumental in breaking up my brother's first mariage. She took her shoes off before entering my home.

Don't give your children too much. In fact, if you have a kid with a "free spirit" and tough demeanor, give them nothing.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 8, 2008)

Chico Buller said:


> After reading all of the comments here, I'm faced with one question. If we could turn back time, would we change our behavior? For example, a soldier might regret his actions, but those actions secured the survival for himself and buddies.
> 
> .


 
*Yes, there are some things I would change if I could turn back time, knowing what I now know.   As I mentioned in my post, I jeopardized my health and the health of my children and I am now wondering if what I did harmed them.  I will never know for sure.  I don't live my life in regret, nor do I dwell on something I can't change.   I wish others would learn from those mistakes and change THEIR future.  The mistake I made in smokiing for so many years didn't make me stronger, it made me regretful.*


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 3, 2008)

I do understand the reason for you posting this inquiry into other peoples' lives.  I could see myself asking or inquiring about the same thing.  But for me, it's counterproductive.

it's better for me in all aspects of my life to dwell on the positives other than the negatives because they inevitably pop up whether you want them to or not.

it's sort of a shoulda/woulda/coulda/but didn't dissertation in life.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm with you Lefse, look forward not back..Have joy in today and treasure tomorrow.
kadesma


----------



## toni1948 (Nov 4, 2008)

I regret that my Dad didn't live long enough to eat my cooking when it really got good. What a wonderful man!! He ate all my failures when I was living at home. He never complained, and he always encouraged me. 

I'd love to make him a pound cake. He loved pound cake.

I heard a man say some years ago that the the most valuable real estate on the planet are cemetaries. Cemetaries full of people who died with their dreams inside of them. I can never get that out of my head, and I make it a point to share that thought with young people when I have an opportunity.


----------



## lindatooo (Nov 4, 2008)

There is little in my life that I regret.  I survived a miserable marriage with a wonderful son - how could I regret that marriage?  

The woman who raised me was horribly insecure, spiteful, nasty, cruel, brilliant and devisive but the good news is that I am NOT her daughter.  I found out after she and my father were dead that I was adopted....good news - devistating - but still good news.

I do not regret one moment of my interaction with her - I did my best.

One thing I do regret.  Last year I had a falling out with my mother in law whom I love dearly and I don't know how to fix it.  Surely much of my problem with this is the lesson I was taught from the cradle about not trusting others - men were certainly not trustworthy but women were worse!

I need to learn about boundaries....any help appreciated!  

I love her dearly and I wish I could rebuild at least part of our relationship - now I feel like I've truely lost a mother..

57 years old


----------



## buckytom (Nov 4, 2008)

Chico Buller said:


> Don't give your children too much. In fact, if you have a kid with a "free spirit" and tough demeanor, give them nothing.


 

chico, there's a lot that a dad can give his son besides money and his genes. (besides, my dad is short; i'd never fit into his jeans. nor ever fill his shoes.)

i was the last of six kids, and by the time i was two, at least one of my siblings was in college thorughout most of my childhood. that meant there was just enough money to get by, and my dad had to work all the time.
but, he made sure to try to make it to my ballgames and concerts and such, and spend time as many nights as possible just talking with me. about religion, and philosophy, and life experiences in general.

even though my friends (all of whom came from much more wealthy families) had more stuff and went on really nice vacations, my dad gave me more. 
he took me fishing a few times, and we talked about his boyhood in ireland, fishing for trout on the foothills of croagh patrick. he gave me a love for fishing.
he also talked about his parents' farm in ireland, and planted a few veggie gardens in our backyard. he gave me a love for gardening.
he played a lot of music, from classical to pop, and everything in between; he gave me a love for music.
he read and we discussed books about early settlers, mountain men, and surviving in the wilderness. he gave me a love for camping and the outdoors.
he joked around and teased a lot, often in wry and backhanded ways. he gave me my sense of humour.
in my younger years, if i cried he hugged me; when i got older, he scolded me for being a baby.
when i got older, failing out of college and into drugs, he picked me up by my throat, pinning me to the wall. he gave me a choice of the military, or getting a job and paying rent while living under his roof and rules. he made me a man.

so there's a lot that a dad can give his son that doesn't have a monetary value, but is so much more important.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 4, 2008)

BT,
he made you a rich man..He gave you all that is important in life and now, you must give it on to your son..May he grow to be as wonderful a  person as you. How lucky you both are.
kadesma


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm not gonna say that my life has been all that great or all that bad. I've been down a long tuff and ruff road and I've been through a lot of trials and tribulations and if it wern't for god being with me throughout it all I probably wouldn't have made it as far as I have today.


----------



## deelady (Nov 4, 2008)

I wouldnt say I have many regretts because just about everything I have come away with valued lessons......but a couple of things I do regret would be one, not getting my drivers licence at an earlier age (25) because I do think it hindered my accomplishments.
Second, I regret moving out of my parents house too early an age (17) and focused more on college.


----------



## sattie (Nov 4, 2008)

I regret not going by to see my mom and dad on Thanksgiving in 2002.  My Dad passed away a week or so later on Dec 2nd.


----------



## deelady (Nov 4, 2008)

I hope you don't hold that over your head dear....{{hug}}. Theres no way you could have known!


----------



## sattie (Nov 4, 2008)

I try not to Dee.. but there are times where it really gets to me.  The only reason why we did not stop by their house was because the Dallas Mavericks were on and we wanted to hurry home to see the stupid basketball game.  Yep, I regret making that choice over family.


----------



## deelady (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm sorry some of lifes most important lessons tend to hurt the most....


----------



## sattie (Nov 4, 2008)

It's ok Dee!!!  {{{HUG!}}}


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 4, 2008)

don't look down, look up.
don't think back, think forward.
don't dwell on negatives, think positive.
don't complain, be thankful.

we all have our trials.
I'm going through some.
but wouldn't trade my life, family, health, home or job for anything.
again, sometimes you just have to realize your blessings.


----------



## sattie (Nov 4, 2008)

That is very true Lefse.... words to live by.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 4, 2008)

Remember, life is precious
 at times I wonder  what if and then I remember, Cade,Carson,Ethan, Olivia, Alyssa and Gianna..No what if is as special as they are
Remember to love your friends as they love you
Remember your life is yours make the most of it.
Remember after the rain comes a rainbow
Remember throw out some love and watch it come back to you

kadesma


----------

